# Please can someone ID these



## Gem (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey there, I don't post on here very often but it seems like the best place to get a proper ID for these pedes, any info will be gratefull recieved :worship: 

Number 1












Number 2







Number 3












Not the best shots in the world I'm afraid, thanks for looking


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 15, 2008)

1) Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "yellow leg" (maybe from Tanzania)

2) Scolopendra morsitans "var. mirabilis" (maybe from Tanzania)

3) Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani (maybe from China)

Regards
Turgut


----------



## MaueR (Oct 15, 2008)

first popably E. trigonopodus, i'm sure to enthomostigmus.

second... hmm... S. morsitans? noo i think that S. cingulata are

last one, i don't know, but looks like S. subspinipes, or something 

nice pedes:clap:


Edit: Peter, you're right


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 15, 2008)

Nevertheless: Well done, Mauer!! :worship:


----------



## MaueR (Oct 15, 2008)

Popably your Scolopendra morsitans are male, give mor pic of termial legs.


Peter, You too :drool:


----------



## Gem (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks all, I'll get more shots of the terminal legs :worship:


----------



## JonathanF (Oct 15, 2008)

Take another look at the 2nd pede- _S. cingulata_ have only 4 sparsley hirsute antennae segments. This one has more.


----------



## Gem (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies all, now just 2 more to look at for me, I know what they were sold as but to be honest a lot of the pede sellers over here get some sp mixed up


----------



## bliss (Oct 29, 2008)

GEM!!  what's up sis?

the last pic in post number 8 looks like an indonesian black tipped.

 -how are ya?

 -dan-


----------



## SAn (Oct 30, 2008)

On your new post first pic i would bet its Scolopendra Spinossima ,  but thats something you can ID your self better, as Turgut said in another post

"You can distinguish Scolopendra spinosissima from all other subspinipes by look on underside: It doesn't have any paramedian sutures on sternites!"

last 2 pics are common scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes most certainly spec Phillipines.

Black tip colorform looks totally different by the way.


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi,

oh, i intentionally "forgot" one additional feature to distinguish _Sc. spinosissima_ from other subspinipes:
_Sc. spinosissima_ have very big and long spines on terminal legs.
I didn't mention that, because...you know...words like "big" are point-of-view. 

BTW.: If you're sure it's not from Philippines, it's no _Sc. spinosissima_.

Here is a terminal-leg pic of _Sc. spinosissima_...taken from Attems' Tierreich:






Regards
Turgut


----------



## SAn (Oct 31, 2008)

acwojie said:


> OK good go go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chinese Scolopendra Domeallnightlong "Chinese beauty"
Tergites structure is distinctive , legs without prefemur or femur spines.


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 31, 2008)

Who ever that girl is i love her


----------



## bliss (Oct 31, 2008)

Aracnobreed said:


> Who ever that girl is i love her


hahaha!

what's up with the girl pic?  

-dan-


----------



## MaueR (Oct 31, 2008)

First looks like _S. spinosissima_
and second _S. subspinipes subspinipes_?


----------



## sarahpede (Nov 1, 2008)

san,aracnobreed puh guys but nise pede 3 from top :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ghostdragon (Nov 3, 2008)

number 1: Ethmostigmus cf trigonopodus ''Tanzanian Yellowleg"
number 2:Scolopendra morsitans
number 3:Scolopendra subspinipes de haani "Chinese Giant"     ( i said it just as i'm in china, and i seen many this kind of the centipede, so just as the experience........)
number 4:Scolopendra subspinipes de haani "Vietnam" (Orange Leg)
or maybe Scolopendra spinosissima, that need the clear photo of its tail, because i very agree  peterbourbon said before
number 5:Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes
and i said it just my idea about this centipedes, maybe i misunderstood the intention of  Gem, if i said something is wrong before, I apologize


----------



## peterbourbon (Nov 3, 2008)

Ghostdragon said:


> number 2:Scolopendra mirabilis "Tanzanian Neon Blue Leg Centipede"


I guess _Scolopendra morsitans_. Maybe this pede was mistaken as _Scolopendra mirabilis_ long time ago. Still they show a lot of features that don't fit to mirabilis at all - must lookup and compare again.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## SAn (Nov 3, 2008)

Ghostdragon said:


> number 1: Ethmostigmus cf trigonopodus ''Tanzanian Yellowleg"
> number 2:Scolopendra mirabilis "Tanzanian Neon Blue Leg Centipede"
> number 3:Scolopendra subspinipes de haani "Chinese Giant"     ( i can sure it)
> number 4:Scolopendra subspinipes de haani "Vietnam" (Orange Leg)
> ...



in number 4 , if i show you the tail will you be certain of what specie it is?
also on number 5, i can show you 100 different subspinipes subspinipes from different areas and you wont know which is what area.

on number 2: Its morsitans as Turgut says

On number 3: how are you sure? Coloration means nothing, what exactly makes you think it is dehaani chinese giant.

(these are personal questions, not meant to be answered by someone else, just wanna see how many people in here answer by seeing previous pictures or previous answers)


----------

